# Die gute Nachricht: Guthaben von Prepaidkarten verfällt nicht mehr



## Unregistriert (6 Oktober 2006)

http://www.stiftung-warentest.de/online/computer_telefon/meldung/1434430/1434430.html


----------



## jupp11 (6 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Die gute Nachricht: Guthaben von Prepaidkarten verfällt nicht mehr*



> Gute Nachrichten für Besitzer von Guthaben-Karten: Künftig verfällt das Guthaben der Prepaid-Karten von O2 und Vodafone nicht mehr.


Die schlechte Nachricht, T-Mobile erklärte einer Bekannten kühl, dass sie das einen  feuchten Kehricht interessiert.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Die gute Nachricht: Guthaben von Prepaidkarten verfällt nicht mehr*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Die schlechte Nachricht, T-Mobile erklärte einer Bekannten kühl,
> dass sie das einen  feuchten Kehricht interessiert.



Dann frag doch, ob sie von der Verbraucherzentrale verklagt werden wollen?
Hat bei mir geholfen, Verrechnungsscheck ist eingelöst 

Gruß


----------



## jupp11 (7 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Die gute Nachricht: Guthaben von Prepaidkarten verfällt nicht mehr*

Hat überhaupt nicht geholfen, im Gegenteil wurden darauf  sehr patzig. Auch die Anwesenheit 
anderer Kunden, die das mitbekamen, interessierte den Herrn Geschäftsstellenleiter 
nicht die Bohne. Hast halt Glück gehabt.


----------



## A John (7 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Die gute Nachricht: Guthaben von Prepaidkarten verfällt nicht mehr*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Hat überhaupt nicht geholfen, im Gegenteil wurden darauf  sehr patzig.


Desinformation und arrogantes Auftreten gehören bei denen zum  Standardrepertoire.
Verbuche es unter Lehrgeld und wechsle den Anbieter. Ich persönlich halte eine Geschäftsverbindung zu dem Laden schon aus ethischen- und moralischen Gründen für verwerflich. Von Tarifen, Kompetenz und Service noch garnicht gesprochen.

Gruß A. John


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Die gute Nachricht: Guthaben von Prepaidkarten verfällt nicht mehr*

Danke fürs Beitrag löschen!


----------



## Heiko (7 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Die gute Nachricht: Guthaben von Prepaidkarten verfällt nicht mehr*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Danke fürs Beitrag löschen!


*???*


----------



## johinos (7 Oktober 2006)

*Prepaidkarten von T-Mobile: Und die verfallen doch?*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Die schlechte Nachricht, T-Mobile erklärte einer Bekannten kühl, dass sie das einen  feuchten Kehricht interessiert.


Die Mitarbeiter vor Ort dürfen sowas sicher nicht selbst entscheiden. Könnte helfen: Nächste Geschäftsstelle anlaufen mit dem Ziel, dass bei übergeordneter Stelle nachgefragt wird - während andere Kunden zuhören.


----------



## jupp11 (7 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Prepaidkarten von T-Mobile: Und die verfallen doch?*



johinos schrieb:


> Die Mitarbeiter vor Ort dürfen sowas sicher nicht
> selbst entscheiden. Könnte helfen: Nächste Geschäftsstelle anlaufen mit
> dem Ziel, dass bei übergeordneter Stelle nachgefragt wird - während andere Kunden zuhören.


Genau so lief es ab. Es spielte sich  im T-Punkt der viertgrößten Stadt Deutschlands ab
mit Kunden bzw werden wollenden Kunden, die das ganze Theater mit angehört 
haben und sich darauf  entschieden keinen Vertrag mit T-Mobile abzuschließen.
Nicht mal das hat die Betreffenden von ihrem  hohen Ross runtergeholt, sondern nur
 verkündet, sie wären der größte Anbieter und würden es bleiben. 
was von  den Anwesenden angezweifelt wurde...


----------

